# seedlings dying



## noodles (Jan 25, 2007)

I got some seeds from a friend and they grow and sprout fine but after they are up from the dirt they die in 1 or 2 days i dont know what is going on.  I have different seeds from my own stash and they are growing great and came up twice as fast even though they were planted the same time. My friend said the seeds were a couple of years old would that be why they are not surviving?  Any ideas?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 26, 2007)

*It could be a number of things. Tell us a bit about your grow. What kind of soil? How often do ya water and how much? What kind of lighting? Tell us everything you are doing right up until your plants die. *


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Jan 26, 2007)

hmmm, you say your other plants are doing great? could be the seeds, know what genetic origin it is? as TBG says, provide as much info as you can so some of the veterans here can tell you how to diagnose the problem


----------



## noodles (Jan 26, 2007)

I am using a miracle grow mix with perilite and peat moss, good mix.  I put the lights on around 7 or 8 and off aroung 11 or 12 at night.  I usually water them a little in the morning and throughout the day if needed.  I check on them every couple hours. He said the seeds were from kind buds. The soil feels warm much of the day, i check the temperature a few times a day, usually around 80. At night the plants look dry so i add a little water. Could it be from adding water then in a couple of hours shutting off the lights cools them down tooo much at night?


----------



## noodles (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah a have 3 strong plants, they are about 2 weeks old. Iam using 2 60 watt flouros with a 120watt grow bulb that provides a little heat but not much light. I have been getting about 40-50 percent to sprout but half of them die.


----------



## noodles (Jan 26, 2007)

This is my second time growing and had better success on my first try .  *What the heck*


----------



## noodles (Jan 26, 2007)

I have tried germinating the same seeds with a moist towel on a plate and covering with a plate on top.  They have sitting for 7-10 days and none of them germinated.


----------



## the_riz (Jan 26, 2007)

Have you got a boiler room? I know where we are houses have central heating and radiators, not so much in parts of america i know..

if you do, a good way is to place the seeds in 4 sheets of disposable towel, 2 under 2 over, moisten, and leave in a small tupaware sealed pot in the boiler room overnight, nice and warm in there, it should form condensation on the lid and they should sprout overnight.

i dont know if ph is as important in germination, but we make sure *any* water that goes near our plants is between 5.5 and 6 at every stage.

Sounds like a bad loada seeds to me. If you got the seeds out of some green you had, thats most likely the reason, you want to be using brown seeds not green ones, the green ones you are likely to find in purchaced bud will be dry, crispy, maybe even hollow and have a slim to no chance of germination IME..

hope this helps


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 26, 2007)

sounds to me like you might be over watering them, also sound like you need to invest in a timer to get the plants on a more even light schedule. 18 hours of light for veg has worked best for me though some use a full 24 hour light cylce. 

also the seed germination. you havea  small tupperware container that seals? if so place them in wet paper towels inside that, wrap it with a towel so its dark, then place it on top of your computer monitor where its nice and warm.


----------

